# pics of my White Bee Shrimps.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just thought Id share a pick of my White Bee shrimps. I have 2 females that are saddled....the saddle is blue 

You can see the female has a more defined striping pattern than the male.

Im hoping to breed them, so fingers crossed.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoping for babies soon! The blue saddle is pretty cool.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow they are beautiful!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats on the little beauties!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Love the white Bees!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all. I am loving these guys a lot....best quality Ive found so far.
I originally got mine from Speedie Aquatics in the US, but they were very pale
and not as defined as these.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Where did you get these guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

wow they look nice!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Shrimpfever has/had them They are $32 each with tax.
They are finicky and need the same parameters as CRS.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am happy to announce that one of my female Crystal White Bees is berried.
working on the 2nd one now...have her in the breeder box with the male, as she has a big saddle already.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Woohoo! Congrats on the berries


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Great news!! Looking forward to see what the babies look like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is my ultimate goal...maybe one day I can produce something like
this one.


----------

